

When do companies buy software? - ppolsinelli
http://pietro.open-lab.com/2011/09/15/when-do-companies-buy-software/

======
soonisnow
While timing in sales, as in most everything, is, as they say, everything,
it's very difficult to optimize for this (in an enterprise sale, hurricane
forecasting, stock market).. The variables (and processes) that a team can
most impact, are 1) The product itself, and 2) The relationship with customers
and clients. Of course, each informs (and enhances) the other, but teams would
do well to optimize for these two variables (easier said than done) -- good
timing may end up being the byproduct of a great solution positioned well to
key decision-makers who know and trust and love what you're building.

~~~
ppolsinelli
Yes - I'm just saying to consider also the timing factor.

------
maratd
Timing isn't a factor when you are there all the time. Check in with a
potential client every 6 months. They may say no 9 times and then say yes on
the 10th, because the timing is now right.

Same thing with any relationship, even personal ones. Persistence combined
with patience is always a winning formula.

